
Creating a Mass Audience - smitty1e
https://chicagoboyz.net/archives/63377.html
======
smitty1e
"Today marks the 99th anniversary of the first radio broadcast heard by a very
large number of people: the Dempsey vs Carpentier boxing match."

[https://www.pophistorydig.com/topics/dempsey-vs-
carpentier-1...](https://www.pophistorydig.com/topics/dempsey-vs-
carpentier-1921/)

